

Google's Nest is leading a 3rd IoT standard group - scdna
http://www.threadgroup.org/

======
scdna
The first one being AllSeen Alliance [1] supported by Qualcomm, and the second
one being Open Interconnect Consortium [2] lead by Intel.

The difference seems that The Thread Group is solely focusing on the network
protocol [3] and not a full IoT platform like AllSeen and OIC.

And apparently, Nest thermostats are already running a version (is it the
final one?) of the Thread protocol.

[1] [https://allseenalliance.org/](https://allseenalliance.org/)

[2] [http://www.openinterconnect.org/](http://www.openinterconnect.org/)

[3]
[http://www.threadgroup.org/Technology.aspx](http://www.threadgroup.org/Technology.aspx)

